# Whirlpool cooler does not cool water



## chatmili (May 11, 2020)

I have a Whirlpool cooler Model WHKM-D20, it is in a good working condition except the cold water is not working, the water comes out at room temperature. The cool light blinks. The hot water works normal and hot water light is steady. Is there any DIY fix?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi do you here the compressor coming on when you choose cold water?


----------



## chatmili (May 11, 2020)

Yes the compressor comes on. It still makes the refrigerator like sound in the back.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Could be just low on a charge. Would need someone to come and check it. Also you could take the covers off and clean it out.


----------



## chatmili (May 11, 2020)

Thank you. The appliance is just around $150 the service fee may be half of it which does not make it worth it to pay for the service. I was wondering if there is any DIY I could do. Any advice?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

not really most home owners will not have the equipment needed to do refrigeration. only thing you could really do is make sure the entire inside of unit is cleaned out. vents and stuff like that..


----------



## chatmili (May 11, 2020)

Thank you so much for your advice:smile:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome


----------

